# Using Sperry DM-210A Tester



## Tweedle (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey all, 
I just updated my electrics toolbag with some new toys. One of which is the Sperry DM-210A Digital Multimeter:


I have used multi-meters before, but maybe I need more coffee.
I am trying to test resistence through... anything.
I have read over the manual (in english and french) and it only says "connect the leads to their respective jacks." 
Any help would be nice.


----------



## Footer (Aug 7, 2007)

Tweedle said:


> Hey all,
> I just updated my electrics toolbag with some new toys. One of which is the Sperry DM-210A Digital Multimeter:
> 
> I have used multi-meters before, but maybe I need more coffee.
> ...



From the looks of it, and seeing that I can see the picture... the left hole (with the omega sign) is where you will want to connect your red lead to to check resistance. The other hole with the V for voltage should check your voltages. Short of a simpson meter, very few multi-meter manuals actually show you anything besides the simple operations.


----------

